# Thats Me!



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

So there I am checking in on my favorite board for the first time this month and I notice the mast head picture looks kind of familiar... Holey smokes







thats my picture. Been so busy at work I completly missed the announcement that my picture won.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Where is that? I want to go there! Amazing!



Huskytracks said:


> So there I am checking in on my favorite board for the first time this month and I notice the mast head picture looks kind of familiar... Holey smokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like Ressurection Bay in Seward Alaska


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That picture w/o a doubt is my favorite on the whole site. Never saw a better one!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> That picture w/o a doubt is my favorite on the whole site. Never saw a better one!


Yep X2 .......








.......Congrats Huskytracks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...then you probably haven't seen this either







Well deserved kudos!!!







Beautifull shot!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I hate that picture!

As I sit here at work.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Feel like I need to hitch up and just go.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Pic - I love it









Thor


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!







Gorgeous picture! I want to go!

Beth


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

i agree great shot!! Where was it taken?


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

That Picture was taken in Downtown Seward Alaska in April last year. The valley in the background is the location of the largest prison in Alaska. 
Not to twist the knife or anything but we are planning to head out there this weekend.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Huskytracks said:


> That Picture was taken in Downtown Seward Alaska in April last year. The valley in the background is the location of the largest prison in Alaska.
> Not to twist the knife or anything but we are planning to head out there this weekend.


Man, I haven't even dewinterized the OB yet and you are already camping. I need to make an appointment for that.

Nice picture, I was thinking it was of the Seward highway and Turnagain Arm. Hard to believe this is in the valley:
Spring Creek

Maybe we Alaskans will be able to get together soon.

Lance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Truely some amazing landscape. Enjoy the trip this weekend!


----------

